# Low&Tight Budget 20k(or + 2k)



## vkattunga (Jun 3, 2011)

hi 

this for the information..

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Graphic Rendering(3ds Max,Maya,Z-Brush,Photo shop)

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:20k-22kMaximum.

4. Planning to overclock?
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:winXP3/win7(prof)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB(enough may upgrade after 3months)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1280X1024 (will upgrade monitor 21" or 19" twins after 6 months)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:yes(more than 80PCs)

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:june2011

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:not much (but generally use for 4years/5years)

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:I already have Monitor+KBD+Mouse+Speakers and Minitower with 450w..

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:near vijayawada rural and vijayawada shopping city

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: 

When I Phoned to shoppey, they told they have offering processor i5-2400+intelDH67BL Combo for Rs.13500/-  but i have plan to go  for graphics card later in 1-2months, so 
for processor i believe i5-2500k would be better in my opinion..

So do let me know how i5-2500k better i5-2400 and also about dh67BL mobo for these processors.

 if due to any cause i postpone this month purchasing then  i may opt for processor i7-2600k + Intel mobo ...

how much hyperthreading helps rendering or video editing+conversions or image editings...

one more thing here is that some post they say no hyper threading and some place posted as hyper threading for i5 2400 and i5 2500/2500k

let me have clear view and thanks ...
suggestions welcome...

and over all i have to fit in 20k+2kmax.. if not possible  then i have to postpone for 1-2months... and also what about the tax/vat???

thanks again...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2011)

Hyper-threading helps a lot in the kind of applications you mentioned, but the cheapest SandyBridge processor with HT enabled is i7 2600 @ 14.6K, out of your budget.
Here is my suggestion
*Core i5 2400 @ 9.3K
Intel DH67BL-B3Intel DH67BL-B3 @ 6K
Corsaar 1333 Mhz 4 GB single stick Value Ram @ 2.1K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 SATA @ 1.7K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.1K*

Total 21.2K. Suggested a quality PSU as your 450W local PSU cannot handle all those things.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you 





> Cilus





> Here is my suggestion
> Core i5 2400 @ 9.3K
> Intel DH67BL-B3Intel DH67BL-B3 @ 6K
> Corsaar 1333 Mhz 4 GB single stick Value Ram @ 2.1K
> ...


 for the above valued information..

can you do let me know about the 15-2500K incase to i5-2400 for the above said...

as per my contact with one of the buyer informed i5-2400+DH67BL combo is 13.5konly(this is clear for me)

will it be worth to go for i5-2500k+4gb another stick..
thanks again..
vish


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

No need of going for a 'k' series proccy with H67 mobo. Cilus' rig is perfect. Just go for it.
BTW i5-2400 + DH67BL at 13.5k is a steal. Grab that immediately.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2011)

vkattunga, the 'K' series processors from Intel have unlocked multiplier and when paired with a P67 or Z68 chipset based motherboard, they can be overclocked by just increasing the multiplier. But the cheapest P67 mobo will cost you around 9.5K and the cheapest K series processor will cost you around 10.5K...total around 21K for the CPU+Mobo...out of your budget.

And for now, 4GB is enough to handle your needs. Add another 4 GB later.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ just a bit of info :

Asus P8P67-M ( cheapest P67 mobo ) is 7.9k and


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Terrific pricing buddy. Thanks for the info. This will be recommended over an intel p67 board.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ you're welcome


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 6, 2011)

hi 
thank you all for the valuable information ...

please do let me have one more information if my budget can be changed to 30k(22k+8K more)
let me have options..

thank you for valuable suggestions and will there be any, much change in pricing if i wait for next month(July)... 
the reason for this  postponing aroused as to increase my budget for s.30k+2/3k.. 
which would be little ease fr me on my pocket...

thanks you guys.. you are great....

vish


----------



## shayem (Jun 6, 2011)

IMO wait and increase budget. And if price drop by then (hoping it will  ), get:

Intel i7 2600[14.5k now]
Asus P8Z68-V[12k now]
Corsair or G-Skill 1333MHz value RAM(Avoid corsair xms3).
Seagate HDD as per your choice
FSP SAGA II 500W or Corsair GS600W

Edit:

You can get Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5K


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2011)

even for a non ocer with moderate budget it's good to get i7 2600K cpu - as the budget can be increased so might be the need for speed in the future - so with a Z68 mobo it's better to get a 2600k


----------



## nginx (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are firm on not OCing, don't get a k series. Get an i7 2600 because you plan to use your computer for 3D rendering and video editing. Hyperthreading will help you there.

As for mobo, get the Asus H67 for as low as 6-6.5k. I am sure you don't need to SLI/Crossfire and since you don't want to overclock either, H67 will be perfect for you. You can even use the Intel IGP for blistering encoding speeds.

PSU - FSP saga II 500W - 2.1k

HDD - 500gb Seagate - 1.7k

Corsair Value RAM 2GB - 1.9k (Make sure its 1.5v)


----------



## shayem (Jun 7, 2011)

@nginx I think with his kind of work he can take advantage of Z68 mobos.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 8, 2011)

hi

as per above suggestion  i believe this is what i have to be considering...

but before let me clear again the purpose, which is for 3dsmax, maya, photoshop, compositing 
and video editing(overall multimedia oriented heavy duty including animation sequence 
image rendering for 1080p resolution for video O/P)+conversions.

so i am thinking to go with this(will go with graphics card and extra ram later in 2-3 months or even less)

for the time being for pulling on the road of my living (my selections goes)

still not yet confirmed as depends on the availability...



Intel Core i7 2600k - 15500/-
Intel DH67BL - 4500/-
Corsaar 1333 Mhz 4 GB single stick Value Ram @ 2.1K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 SATA @ 1.7K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.1K
total--26k
(maybe 1k more depends on market op)
(budget is below 30k thats what i hope)


thinking of oc may go for z68 mobo later (but not serious now)...

thanks to all you guys and will be back with the latest information and thinking to purchase in the coming 2 days...

thanks again.....
vish


----------



## shayem (Jun 8, 2011)

'' 2600K with H67 mobo. why??? If you are not going to OC then you don't need K series waste of money for now. But if you decide to OC after 3-4yrs. then you can OC 2600 too with P67\Z68 mobo.


> 3dsmax, maya, photoshop, compositing
> and video editing(overall multimedia oriented heavy duty including animation sequence
> image rendering for 1080p resolution for video O/P)+conversions.


 Z68 mobo is must for you. If budget is prob. get GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3. But you have to preorder it I think.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 8, 2011)

yes 

i am thinking for z68combination but not sure about the availability brands  here...



> shayem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



recently last 2 days one of my system is showing death symtops...

thank you all..

One more thing i am not sure about the availability of corsaar or Gskill ripjaw...

can i go other makes with 1600 speeds... 
will there be that much change in performance(as RAM is the main Highly used component)..

vish

Please do let me have clear info that i can oc with 2600 also without k.. 
what about sync conversions etc are better with 2600k.. i don't know how these 2600&k processors internal design changes...

thank uuuuuuussssss

And i thinking to use onboard GPU of 2600..

for 2/3months..

thankssss..

let me also know that onboard gpu will use the RAMs that we provide(no dedicated RAMDAC is available)..

So sharing the RAMs will it decrease in performace and compatible mother board other than intel "DGH67BL" for 2600/k..

vish


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2011)

2600 and 2600k don't have much difference - the K series means unlocked multiplier for OCers and the non K series is more suitable for the users who don't want to OC though this cpu can be oced mildly you need to have a P67/Z68 mobo for that anyway.

So if you are going to get a H67 mobo it's better to get 2600 and if a z68 mobo ( now or later ) get the core i7 2600k - as I've posted before the 2600K worth the extra 1-1.5k you pay for it if you are willing to get a Z68 mobo.

here read this to understand SB cpus Ocing :
AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested

and this to know about intel quick sync tech :
AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested

and here's SB cpus dedicated gfx performance 
AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested


----------



## shayem (Jun 9, 2011)

@topgear 

@vkattunga get 2600k+Z68 now and buy GPU later(as you decided). But don't just get any Z68 mobo from Gigabyte. Get GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3(micro atx) or GA-Z68A-D3H-B3(atx). 2nd one is better in IMO. Will cost you around 9000-11000 AKAIK. Get Corsair vengence or RipjawsX@ 2400(4GBx1).Those are best AFAIK. Else get 1600MHz 1.5V RAM. 

And post your config here before buying them.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 9, 2011)

hi all



> topgear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in this link it has charted Intel Core i5-2500K but not i7/i3...(second chart) and gives 5 streams...


Having already decided on an i7 I originaly was going to get the 2600K without putting much thought into it, but I'm begining to reconsider.
I'm starting to wonder if a 50% price increase is worth it to pickup hyperthreading and 2MB of cache. Value wise it certainly isn't as you aren't going to get a 50% performance increase to the price investment..

I'm expecting to see, everyone else's thoughts

My heart says 2600K. In mind favouring 2500K..

Swivelling mind and too hot to decide...(20/25days gap due to my small project pending)
In between i will getsome price information/drop prices and product information from the shoppees also...



> shayem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about  
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3--10,750 INR(priceguide.in) any opinions...

i7-2600k(i will go for the hyper threading also lets see how it fetches life along OC)---15k
GA-Z68?????----????
---------------------------------------------
for above to be fixed items total---15K+

these are fixed no change..
Corsaar 1333 Mhz 4 GB single stick Value Ram @ 2.1K(else 1600Mhz RAM depending on market availability)
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 SATA @ 1.7K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.1K
------------------------------------------------
for above fixed items total---6k~

thnks

for RAM with 1.5v for any make...

that too frm known brands...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 9, 2011)

Definitely go with a Z68 board with i7-2600k as you are not going to add a GPU now so that it will give the features of both *OC* and using the *iGPU i.e HD 3000 graphics*.
For RAM go  with any of the following:
GSkill RipJaws 4GB DDR3 @ 2.2k
Corsair VENGEANCE 4GB DDR3 @ 2.5k
Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 @ 2.3k

If any of these isn't available then you can go for Kingston 4GB DDR3.


----------



## shayem (Jun 9, 2011)

i7-2600K worth that extra cost...else why would people go for 2600K instead of 2500K.



> what about
> Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3--10,750 INR(priceguide.in) any opinions...



It doesn't have onboard disply ports...so if your card don't work in future and you need to RMA it then you have to wait till card RMAed. So decide about it wisely.

For RAM get Corsair Vengence 4GB single stick. You can go for value RAM but to be in safe side with OCing Vengence is better. Else try to get 1600MHz 1.5V RAM.

For rig you are selecting FSP will not do the job. Get Corsair Tx650W or at least GS600.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2011)

@ OP - your type of work ie (3ds Max,Maya,Z-Brush,Photo shop) will benefit a lot from a multicore cpu like 2600k which is far more better than 2500k in apps which can take the advantage of multicore cpus though in gaming once OCed they both don't have much difference in performance.

why core i7 2600k is the overall champ in multicore apps - follow the this link and look at the *Multi-threaded Video Transcoding H.264 (DTS5.1) to x.264 AC3 5.1* part


and there's 3 more 

Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review
Core i5 2500K and Core i7 2600K review

so as the core i7 2600k offers top of the line performance in SB cpu category it's worth the extra price premium.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 10, 2011)

hi
on6-6-2011


> shayem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't get that point why dropped xms3...



> saswat23
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why he prefered above ram xms3 here...
little clarification

i have the view for RAM...

thanks alot...

In between i will go through the links posted by topgear form "guru3d.com"

thank you guys...

hi

^^topgear
thanks for the links....

can you please give links review for the motherboard which support onboard graphcs chip and for the lowest price with h67 or z68...(lowe price

i reviewed the information and concluded that without OC also the 2600k is far ahead in performance..

thanks all 

ne more thing what about amd bulldozer which i heard is it out... this bull going to slash prices of intel depending its success... someone told me...

little light in this info..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

Sandy Bridge motherboard's ram slots operates on 1.5V whereas the operation voltage of XMS3 is 1.65 Volt. As a result there may be some incompatibility issues and some Sandy Bridge users have reported it.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 10, 2011)

ok

what about xms3 1.65volt RAM with Z68 motherboard compatibility... any links/problems..

i will go only with 1.5v RAM chips.. (1333/1600mhz)..

let have little info about any hindrances RAM compatibility with z68 mobos and RAMs limitations...

thank you...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

Buddy, Z68 is also a Sandy Bridge motherboards and has ram slot running @ 1.5V. XMS3 will create same problem as the H67 or P67 mobo.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 10, 2011)

ok ok...

got it...

thankyou..

can anyone let me know what about AMD bulldozer etc... for information sake(links)...


may be that can have some impact on price issue (for my purchasing intel i7-2600)

thank you ..


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ Bulldozer is AMD's upcoming CPU targeted to compete with SB cpus and might be faster than current SB cpus but it's release date is still not clear though it will be released in next couple of months of this year for sure. After their release we might see a price cut on current SB cpu line up but by Intel has plan for releasing SB-E cpus anyway which supposed to be more powerful than current SB cpus. It's a never ending battle for top performance in the CPU world 

As of now nothing beats core i7 2600k - so just get it without thinking or waiting too much


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 11, 2011)

i am not sure to get z68 mobo, so strongly can i go with intel's DH67BL B3 now and upgrade to z68 mobo after 4/5months... little clarification.. on this issue thats what i am with...

thanks all


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2011)

If you are going to get a 2600*k* cpu then there's no point in wasting your money on a H67 mobo which would be around ~4.5k at-least - buy adding 8/9k more you could get far more better Z68 mobos like Asus P8Z68-V ~ 12.6k.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 12, 2011)

yes got it  but for asus mobo i read that there is some RAM compatibility problem with 2 RAM chips(4gb modules)

i don't know how much it is worth for ASUS...

i check the info and put it here abut it...

thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2011)

Asus have a function called 'memok' that means any DDR3 RAM is compatible with their board..
As 'topgear' there is no point in wasting 5k now on H67. Save some more bucks and go for Z68 and use the remaining money for a good GPU.
BTW, whats your final budget now..?? Is it the same or increased.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

vkattunga said:


> yes got it  but for asus mobo i read that there is some RAM compatibility problem with 2 RAM chips(4gb modules)
> 
> i don't know how much it is worth for ASUS...
> 
> ...



I've not heard of any such issue and follow this link :

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO Z68 Sandy Bridge Motherboard Review - Page 9

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z68-V - mem device support tab

As a rule of thumb if you are getting the Asus P8Z68-V mobo get 2x 4GB corsair vengeance memory - 8GB of mem should be enough and vengeance is explicitly for SB cpus - so there should not be any compatibility issues.

BTW, are you getting your rig this month ??


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 14, 2011)

ok

thank you guy s,  i will phone today and plan for tomorrow for a visit for market/purchase at vijayawada...

thanks alot for such a fantastic discussions and informatin flows ...

Mybudget below ~30k..

No more thinking goinging for z68 mobo..

thanks
vish

hello


> saswat23
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it was below 30k(22k+8k then??) anyway...

still any new information thanks alot to you and all alot

vish

And for tight budget 22k 

i7 2600k+intel Dh67BL---15k
plus others same(RAM/HDD/Psu)-6k
total making of budget 21k..
which good fr common person for good horse for home daily duties with little tough works..

thanks

vish

Conlcusion 1 





> that's the final   conclusion without   OC to remember under   budget value of 21k



Conclusion2


> Budget is upto 30k mobo changed to Asus z68


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2011)

> i7 2600k+intel Dh67BL---15k



Not possible. 2600K alone cost you around 15 to 16K and I don't think there is buy processor get Motherboard for free offer going on over there.


----------



## shayem (Jun 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Not possible. 2600K alone cost you around 15 to 16K and I don't think there is buy processor get Motherboard for free offer going on over there.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 16, 2011)

hi

one of my sys mobo is dead(845gbv)..

so this is late for my reply to follow...

today i am going to Vijayawada so i will have market information and give advance for the config:C_masked:....

i7 2600k
Asus P8Z68-V or GA-z68A-d3h-b3
Gskill/Corsair Vengence 4gb singlestick(1333/1600mhz)
Seaget 500GB 7200.12 SATA
FPSSAGAII 500w

this is the final and expected to be in the budget below Rs.30k
thaks to all you guys...


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys i got my system still waiting to install win7
i72600k due to low availability they collected 16k
and for mobo i didnot get asus or gigabyte... tghey provided only intel dh67blb3.. for4.8k
and rams also only transcend, that too 133mhz 4+4gb 3.6k
and server cabinet as other cabinets were not available.. 2.4k(450watts only)(5fans air cooling)
Hdd seagate 7000rpm capacity500GB -1.7k
WD green 1TB -2.6k

I have to compromise for these as i had no choice..

i hope i may opt upgrade later ..

For now i have to run for my pending works.. thanks you guys for such a valuable guidance(but my bad luck and rural side living i had little chance getting what i needed..)

RAM 1333mhz mistake is 133mhz above i typed..

soon i will post images here..


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 19, 2011)

Atleast get a descent PSU now to keep your PC components safer.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 19, 2011)

yes thats what i am thinking....
i had a problem when i checked at the shoppe that the power cable with square connecter didn't reach the motherboard connecter after fixing MB to cabinet..
so i replaced the psu on the spot with 500watt but, it was also having shorter length cable so i replaced the psu again... 

the reason for this was that the cabinet i bought is for server which have bigger boards.. that's what the shop owner said(including technicians of that shop) so as this was microatx board so the cable length is to be slightly differs from psu to psu depending on mfrs to mfrs....
so i have to go for psu with 750watt with suitable length of cable also.. which i will prefer when i go to Hyderabad....

till then i have to adjust with the hdd, dvdRW and cabinet 5fans only, nothing extra is needed till i go for extra attachments then definitely i go for higher rated psu... 
as we know the i7 is low power consumer so total wattage is 250watts (100w for procy and others 150w)not more...

thanks allot you guys definitely i will keep in mind your suggestions (but depending upon availability)...

i asked for the branded psu FSP SAGAII 500W  but of no use as they said their market is for general users and institutions so generally they go for 450wats maximum even for servers  So they cann't even help to get one. they say the margin and sales are not good and going for higher capital is not good for their rare high end pc business...

so a place like here compromise for the best in the available source for survival is good than looking for what is not available... coming to online purchase also i have options so soon i will go for that one too... may be for z68 chip set mobo, as here they said that their distributor informed that z68 hasn't enter into Indian market yet, may be available after 2/3 months later... so i was not going to fool myself arguing this...


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess if that local 450W PSU handle your i7 rig. Its better not to risk.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

@ OP- what's the brand of the PSU you got or you only bought the rig without any PSU and planning to get it later and what's the BIG server cabby want to see a pic


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 21, 2011)

hi i will update the PSU to 750watts but for now it is ok

here are the pics..

album
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

------- these are pics
*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi01.jpg

*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi02.jpg

*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi03.jpg

*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi04.jpg

*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi05.jpg

*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi06.jpg

*i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee492/srinu2k/cabi07.jpg


this cabinet have 12cm 5 fans.. 
1fan front bottomside
2fans top
1 rearside above psu
1fan opening cabidoor with colored LEDs with transparent fan..

psu is located at the bottom back of the cabi..

I like the idea here as the psu generate heat goes up and is pushed out by fan above it and heat from mobo by the top two fans..
if dedicated gpu card used the cabidoor fan will take care....

thats it..


thanks for valued guidance....


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ that's cabby looks bulky but well built and strong  what's the price ??

BTW, tidy up those cables.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 22, 2011)

yes it is the bulky compared to my previous all purchases.. its 2.4k(smps included).. else its 1.8k only... weighting 4kg..



yes cables are loose

it is still to fixed with extra 8cm fan also at rear..

you see the 2yellow and 1black stretched to left upward cable is 2x2 connector thats what i got shorter one for the first psu..  so i changed the psu in the shoppey itself and still little loose only... 
if that length is good for the new psu i can go for the better and robust one also..

In the last pic opened cabi u can see the 2x2 connector.,

thats it 
for 3 years i am using 8gb transcend Q6600 quad with intelp35 mobo which can be seen on 2nd image from bottom pic... it is coupled to intex cabinet which is the worst i had... and i changed the smps with intex 450w when the original failed was350w an year ago...

Now recently i lost was 845gbv mobo which i was using from 2004 onward...

be back soon... )


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

Please let us know the brand name and model number of the cabinet.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 22, 2011)

It is bulzer terminator its weighing around 8.5kg approx.(above written 4kg is mistake) 
made in hyderabd..


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

compared to the price and features and build quality that cabinet is a still - nice purchase and congrats 

@ *Cilus* - here's the website 
:: Bulzer ::


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks man.. only satisfied with the cabi,i7,mobo, hdd,ram and to go with the monitor and new ups(1kv) and waiting for z68mobo prices to go down...

 i know there is no limit for the greed... but what can i do : so greedy to see so cool items out there>>


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ that's alright buddy


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> compared to the price and features and build quality that cabinet is a still - nice purchase and congrats
> 
> @ *Cilus* - here's the website
> :: Bulzer ::



Ya, at just 2.4K price point the cabinet is rock solid. Topgear, thanks for the link. One thing, this cabinet is not present under their Computer cases segment.


----------



## vkattunga (Jun 23, 2011)

hi 
this cabi belongs to group 
platinum,titan, onyx, shadow, atlis, graphite, carbon and terminator...

i have seen other model like
drop,snow,designer, arcs, neon etc..

Every piece is so attractive that one would like have each of them this is little difficult for newbie  to judge which one to take..

after all this all that's the business..

thanks guys,,

i selected terminator for wave and rough looks...


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ yep, those cabinets really looks nice and if they can distribute those all over the country I'm sure they will create some tough competition for the o
in the pc cabinet market for sure 



Cilus said:


> Ya, at just 2.4K price point the cabinet is rock solid. Topgear, thanks for the link. One thing, this cabinet is not present under their Computer cases segment.



May be they have forgotten to update the website but this is a common rule which many of the websites of our country follow as a thumb rule - nothing to be susprised about this


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 6, 2011)

hi
all

after assembling i installed 32bit windows7..

it is working high and great..

but last 4days the system is hanging... i have to reset or power cable to be pulled out..

can any one give info what the problem can be causing...

thanks  alot in advance 
vish

one more thing i also order rs1500 for intel 845g based intel mobo for my dead system...

this system will be used for modelling 3dsmax and basic internet and office related works..

and with xp3 os...

thanks
vish

one more thing i also order rs1500 for intel 845g based intel mobo for my dead system...

this system will be used for modelling 3dsmax and basic internet and office related works..

and with xp3 os...

thanks
vish


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Well , 
do a Updated antivirus check
or online AV- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA

CCleaner scan and cleanup-
CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download 

Refit all your cables and RAM properly



Check your RAM for faults-
Memtest86- Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

also open command prompt and type this-

```
chkdsk
```


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 6, 2011)

also let me know where should i post the troubleshooting.. thanks once again guys...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

vkattunga said:


> also let me know where should i post the troubleshooting.. thanks once again guys...



As its a Software problem of Windows, post it here-
Software Q&A - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 6, 2011)

hi thetechfreak

thank you for the fast furious reply... i didn,t expect so fast reply...

thanks going the way u showed... be right back sooon

also do let me know willxp3 works for i7/intelh67blb3 mobo..

vish

i will be creating new thread then in that section link here to follow up..

there wont be problem for others to follow seriel continution..

thnaks alot..


----------



## agyaat (Jul 6, 2011)

vkattunga said:


> i7 2600k+intel Dh67BL---15k



Who ever is selling these at these prices, take my money, give me the gear!!! 



vkattunga said:


> hi
> all
> 
> after assembling i installed 32bit windows7..
> ...



I suppose you're talking about the i7-2600k+Z68 system?

Go straight to your computer, and install a 64bit system on it.


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 6, 2011)

@agyaat

sorry its mistake i corrected i hope see the above comments pleeaase...

its processor i posted already all the price i purchased on 19th datd..

thanks for comments...


no z68 mobo as the shoppey they told its not in india yet ... (i can,t argue at that time, astime is precious for me as i have to live here in my hard time )

and thanks alot for the comments


----------



## agyaat (Jul 6, 2011)

vkattunga said:


> @agyaat
> 
> sorry its mistake i corrected i hope see the above comments pleeaase...
> 
> ...



I believe you mean this set up, then : i7/intelh67blb3

Still, the same, straight away get the best of it using a 64bit system.


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks agyaat

but the problem is with drivers for graphics , aerosal wifi , lan and audio drivers..

so i changed after installing 64bit to 32 bit and it took me 1 hr to install using boot usb PendDrive installation(4gb pendrive kingston)..

even though using 32 bit i sometimes see freezing and autimatically updating the screen is happening after 20-25mins after starting the system.. andi used to reset as i thought it is freezed ... but resently observed that it is updating from freezing.. so stopped to use reset...

any ideas what the problem be .. 
i am thinking this is due to dx9 installed and in the dxdiag at run it shows dx11 and the as per the intedl hd3000 it supports only dx10.1 .. 

so expecting the problem lies at the dx issue..

i have to do a little more research...



anyway thanks...

and for the xp installation
it is not installting showing the blue screen and i tried for atleast 4-5 times and switched to win7 32bit...

soon may try with 64bit once i go for new hdd 500gb sata..

thanks...


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2011)

Check your rams with Memtest86+
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks topgear 

doing it..

be back

vish

The Result Memtest86+  is test pass no errors..

so i checked the problem of blue screen in the morning  with matter

something as

8th july2011


bad_pool_caller

technical problem
stop: 0x000000c2(0x00000007,0x081A004,0x894fc108)


when googled i found to be problem with the mostly the drivers only...

thanks to all you guys..


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, that may be a driver issue ( but why xp was not installing then ? ) - use driver sweeper and get rid of all OLD drivers. Download and install fresh drivers from website.

Don't forget to check the HDD for bar sectors - use HDTune to scan the HDD.


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 9, 2011)

hi topgear 

thnks i donot know this i will go that can find the reason why xp not installing..
thanks alot ....


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 11, 2011)

hi

i have problme that i install directx 10 but at run dxdiag it shows asit has dx11

and when i use dxdiag after installing dx9c also it shows dx11...

whats the problem that it do not update to dx10 or 9c when i install...

similarly i install .net 2 it did not install saying it is .net 4 already installed but i need the environment with .net2 for some applications... particularly 3dsmax9 and 7version..

thanks a lot for suggestions ...


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

Win 7 comes with DX11 by deafult and there's no way you can down grade to DX9c or DX10 even if you install DX 9c and DX10  - they will only install some needed files for DX 9c or DX10 at best but won't replace the DX11 

DX11 is backward compatible with DX9c/DX10 an that's why MS is releasing their latest DirectX Runtime component Package without any version names.

Try running those don net 2 apps using compatibility mode and see if they are working and if they are not try installing dot net 2 suing compatibility mode.

BTW, if you are facing any further software issues it would be better if you can create a thread under software section.


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 12, 2011)

thnaks topgear

i was ready to go with new thread in sofware section...

thanks 2 all


----------



## agyaat (Jul 12, 2011)

Since this company's name(bulzer) came up in this thread, I'm sharing a small Query-Reply I had with the company this evening. The reply was quite reasonably quick, and here it is:



> Query : Hi, I have bought a bulzer 'shadow' cabinet in June 2011.
> (1)I am not happy with the ventilation/airflow.I want you to make some pattern holes to my cabinet so that I can have the option of putting more fans if I choose to. I live in Secunderabad, so I can bring the cabinet to your workshop for this purpose if necessary.
> (2)The front  panel plastic has a broken screw socket for the reset switch.
> (3)In the pouch with the screws and all, there are no 'legs' for the cabinet.
> ...



Of course, I was looking to cool it a little more .


----------



## vkattunga (Jul 29, 2011)

hi agyaat

there are no. of models which are different from p[lace to place depends on order and market flows..

so you should have gone for the server model if u were looking for cooling that too no. of fans...

thats it, see the images  i uploaded, it has 5 fans.. 14cms 2 top ,1front ,1back and side 1fanwith color LEDs
its the money u invest and once choice...

anyway i too didn't know that it was from china...

as i myself from mechanical field i can go for manipulation or add extra fittings myself mechanically to increase strength of cabi, where i don't go for warranty for box but only for SMPS separately....

i have one fan in front has no vents for cooling but i think that can dissipate heat and cooling air circulating inside..

anyway thanks goodluck

vish

FORGOT

to ask is

will my DH67BLB3 supports having RAM 4gb+4gb already installed, with additional of 8GB+8GB RAM chips..

Can anyone clarify my doubt that it is possible to remove 8gb(4+4) but still need to keep with the updated new 8+8GB RAMs wont raise any problem for the said above mobo..

as for myself not sure so i put it here
thanks in advance for the guidance.....

vish

vish


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

Here I will clarify it to you :

1. Your Current 4GB+4GB with New 8GB+8GB = 24GB Ram = most of the chances this will work
2. Current 4GB+4GB removed and you want to use only new 8GB+8GB modules = 16GB - this will be the best config


----------



## agyaat (Jul 30, 2011)

Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL - System memory for DH67BL


----------



## vkattunga (Aug 7, 2011)

can't i use 4GB+8GB+4GB+8GB config i hope this will not effect the system and the mobo has supporting feature...

i used this previously for intel based mobo 512mb+1GB+512mb+1GB for old 845gbv as dual channel mem slots

thanks

vishal


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

vkattunga said:


> can't i use 4GB+8GB+4GB+8GB config i hope this will not effect the system and the mobo has supporting feature...
> 
> i used this previously for intel based mobo 512mb+1GB+512mb+1GB for old 845gbv as dual channel mem slots
> 
> ...




It will, if your mobo supports 24gb or more memory. Already answered here:-



topgear said:


> Here I will clarify it to you :
> *
> 1. Your Current 4GB+4GB with New 8GB+8GB = 24GB Ram = most of the chances this will work*
> 2. Current 4GB+4GB removed and you want to use only new 8GB+8GB modules = 16GB - this will be the best config


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

@ *vkattunga* - you can use the previous two old 4GB modules along with two new 8GB modules but the new two 8GB modules must have same speed and timings as the previous modules.

8GB ram is enough for a desktop system and 16GB can be considered as too much but using 24GB ram will increase only the power counsumption but won't give you any real world performance boost in any app


----------



## vkattunga (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks so i will go for 4gb+4GB as i use for maya and 3dsmax where i have to load city and high dense model for animation and rigging... or scene development with lots of detailings  anyway thaks for the valuable informaiton

thanks a lot again good day to all...

bye

vishal

finally total 16 GB ram would be ok for my general and high end purposes.. or in failure of a ram i can still move on the available rams to pull my engine running...

               

thats it for these posts THANKS to ALL


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

Just a little more clarification regarding 4 GB + 4 GB + 8 GB + 8GB ram setting. I think your CPU supports dual channel mode and you have 4 ram sockets like A1, A2...one color and B1, B2 other color.
Now plug the two 4 GB modules in A1 and A2 slot and the two 8 GB modlues in B1 and B2 slot. They will work fine in unganged dual channel mode.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Just a little more clarification regarding 4 GB + 4 GB + 8 GB + 8GB ram setting. I think your CPU supports dual channel mode and you have 4 ram sockets like A1, A2...one color and B1, B2 other color.
> Now plug the two 4 GB modules in A1 and A2 slot and the two 8 GB modlues in B1 and B2 slot. They will work fine in unganged dual channel mode.



You have mentioned a very good point dude. +1


----------



## vkattunga (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks and i was a little busy...

thanks for the great supprt u people have given with suggestions and clarifications...

good day all
bye for now...


----------

